

What I Learned Building LittleIpsum - k-mcgrady
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/f03b96aa6533

======
madsravn
I like small apps like this. They do their job and they don't try to reach
outside of their domain.

However, I felt like the article was misrepresented by it's title. No real
talking about what was learned, more talking about what the app can and what
happened when released.

